# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  الان  المسلسل التركي الرومانسي ( عاصي ) الحلقات من 1 الى 60 جودة عالية على اكثر من سي

## MiSteR LoNeLy

تدور أحداث المسلسل حول "عاصي"، وهي بنت عائلة من أعيان أنطاكية المشهورة (آل - كوزجو)،
وأمير رجل الأعمال الشاب المشهور جدا في اسطنبول، ويتعرف أمير بعاصي عن طريق الصدفة عندما يزور أنطاكية.
ومن النظرة الأولى تخطف "عاصي" قلب وعقل أمير المعروف برزانته، وفي البداية يعتقد أمير أن عاصي مجرد بنت فلاحة تعمل في الحقول.
وتعيد عاصي لأمير حبه وحنينه لوالدته الفلاحة البسيطة التي ماتت في هذه الأرض عندما كان طفلا صغيرا.
يعود أمير إلى هذه الأرض ليبحث عن العائلة التي تسببت في آلام والدته ومعاناتها في الماضي، ولكنه يتعلق بهذه الفتاة الحسناء عاصي، 
وعندما يتمكن أمير من الوصول إلى العائلة التي ظلمت أمه وتسببت في تعاسته يكتشف وجود علاقة غير متوقعة بين هذه العائلة وحبيبته الحسناء، 
وتحمل أحداث المسلسل المزيد من الإثارة، كما تعود المشاهد رؤيته في أحداث الدراما التركية المشوقة.





الحلقات من 1 الى 40
كل حلقة برابط واحد فقط
متوسط حجم الحلقة 120 ميجا

RapidShare
01. part 1 ..................... part 2
02. http://takemyfile.com/557673
03. http://takemyfile.com/557674
04. http://takemyfile.com/557675
05. http://takemyfile.com/557676
06. http://takemyfile.com/557677
07. http://takemyfile.com/557678
08. http://takemyfile.com/557679
09. http://takemyfile.com/557680
10. http://takemyfile.com/557681
11. http://takemyfile.com/557682
12. http://takemyfile.com/557683
13. http://takemyfile.com/557684
14. http://takemyfile.com/557685
15. http://takemyfile.com/557686
16. http://takemyfile.com/557687
17. http://takemyfile.com/557688
18. http://takemyfile.com/557689
19. http://takemyfile.com/557690
20. http://takemyfile.com/557691
21. http://takemyfile.com/557692
22. http://takemyfile.com/557693
23. http://takemyfile.com/557694
24. http://takemyfile.com/557695
25. http://takemyfile.com/557696
26. http://takemyfile.com/557697
27. http://takemyfile.com/557698
28. http://takemyfile.com/557699
29. http://takemyfile.com/557700
30. http://takemyfile.com/557701
31. http://takemyfile.com/557702
32. http://takemyfile.com/557703
33. http://takemyfile.com/557704
34. http://takemyfile.com/557705
35. http://takemyfile.com/557706
36. http://takemyfile.com/557707
37. http://takemyfile.com/557708
38. http://takemyfile.com/557709
39. http://takemyfile.com/557710
40. http://takemyfile.com/557711
══════════════════════════════════
HotFile
01. http://takemyfile.com/557254
02. http://takemyfile.com/557255
03. http://takemyfile.com/557256
04. http://takemyfile.com/557257
05. http://takemyfile.com/557258
06. http://takemyfile.com/557259
07. http://takemyfile.com/557260
08. http://takemyfile.com/557261
09. http://takemyfile.com/557262
10. http://takemyfile.com/557263
11. http://takemyfile.com/557264
12. http://takemyfile.com/557265
13. http://takemyfile.com/557266
14. http://takemyfile.com/557267
15. http://takemyfile.com/557268
16. http://takemyfile.com/557269
17. http://takemyfile.com/557270
18. http://takemyfile.com/557271
19. http://takemyfile.com/557272
20. http://takemyfile.com/557273
21. http://takemyfile.com/557274
22. http://takemyfile.com/557275
23. http://takemyfile.com/557276
24. http://takemyfile.com/557277
25. http://takemyfile.com/557278
26. http://takemyfile.com/557279
27. http://takemyfile.com/557280
28. http://takemyfile.com/557281
29. http://takemyfile.com/557282
30. http://takemyfile.com/557283
31. http://takemyfile.com/557284
32. http://takemyfile.com/557285
33. http://takemyfile.com/557286
34. http://takemyfile.com/557287
35. http://takemyfile.com/557288
36. http://takemyfile.com/557289
37. http://takemyfile.com/557290
38. http://takemyfile.com/557291
39. http://takemyfile.com/557292
40. http://takemyfile.com/557293
══════════════════════════════════
KewlShare
01. http://takemyfile.com/557295
02. http://takemyfile.com/557296
03. http://takemyfile.com/557297
04. http://takemyfile.com/557298
05. http://takemyfile.com/557299
06. http://takemyfile.com/557300
07. http://takemyfile.com/557301
08. http://takemyfile.com/557302
09. http://takemyfile.com/557303
10. http://takemyfile.com/557304
11. http://takemyfile.com/557305
12. http://takemyfile.com/557306
13. http://takemyfile.com/557307
14. http://takemyfile.com/557308
15. http://takemyfile.com/557309
16. http://takemyfile.com/557310
17. http://takemyfile.com/557311
18. http://takemyfile.com/557312
19. http://takemyfile.com/557313
20. http://takemyfile.com/557314
21. http://takemyfile.com/557315
22. http://takemyfile.com/557316
23. http://takemyfile.com/557317
24. http://takemyfile.com/557318
25. http://takemyfile.com/557319
26. http://takemyfile.com/557320
27. http://takemyfile.com/557321
28. http://takemyfile.com/557322
29. http://takemyfile.com/557323
30. http://takemyfile.com/557324
31. http://takemyfile.com/557325
32. http://takemyfile.com/557326
33. http://takemyfile.com/557327
34. http://takemyfile.com/557328
35. http://takemyfile.com/557329
36. http://takemyfile.com/557330
37. http://takemyfile.com/557331
38. http://takemyfile.com/557332
39. http://takemyfile.com/557333
40. http://takemyfile.com/557334
══════════════════════════════════
SendSpace
01. http://takemyfile.com/557423
02. http://takemyfile.com/557424
03. http://takemyfile.com/557425
04. http://takemyfile.com/557426
05. http://takemyfile.com/557427
06. http://takemyfile.com/557428
07. http://takemyfile.com/557429
08. http://takemyfile.com/557430
09. http://takemyfile.com/557431
10. http://takemyfile.com/557432
11. http://takemyfile.com/557433
12. http://takemyfile.com/557434
13. http://takemyfile.com/557435
14. http://takemyfile.com/557436
15. http://takemyfile.com/557437
16. http://takemyfile.com/557438
17. http://takemyfile.com/557439
18. http://takemyfile.com/557440
19. http://takemyfile.com/557441
20. http://takemyfile.com/557442
21. http://takemyfile.com/557443
22. http://takemyfile.com/557444
23. http://takemyfile.com/557445
24. http://takemyfile.com/557446
25. http://takemyfile.com/557447
26. http://takemyfile.com/557448
27. http://takemyfile.com/557449
28. http://takemyfile.com/557450
29. http://takemyfile.com/557451
30. http://takemyfile.com/557452
31. http://takemyfile.com/557453
32. http://takemyfile.com/557454
33. http://takemyfile.com/557455
34. http://takemyfile.com/557456
35. http://takemyfile.com/557457
36. http://takemyfile.com/557458
37. http://takemyfile.com/557459
38. http://takemyfile.com/557460
39. http://takemyfile.com/557461
40. http://takemyfile.com/557462
══════════════════════════════════
MegaUpload
01. http://takemyfile.com/557380
02. http://takemyfile.com/557381
03. http://takemyfile.com/557382
04. http://takemyfile.com/557383
05. http://takemyfile.com/557384
06. http://takemyfile.com/557385
07. http://takemyfile.com/557386
08. http://takemyfile.com/557387
09. http://takemyfile.com/557388
10. http://takemyfile.com/557389
11. http://takemyfile.com/557390
12. http://takemyfile.com/557391
13. http://takemyfile.com/557392
14. http://takemyfile.com/557393
15. http://takemyfile.com/557394
16. http://takemyfile.com/557395
17. http://takemyfile.com/557396
18. http://takemyfile.com/557397
19. http://takemyfile.com/557398
20. http://takemyfile.com/557399
21. http://takemyfile.com/557400
22. http://takemyfile.com/557401
23. http://takemyfile.com/557402
24. http://takemyfile.com/557403
25. http://takemyfile.com/557404
26. http://takemyfile.com/557405
27. http://takemyfile.com/557406
28. http://takemyfile.com/557407
29. http://takemyfile.com/557408
30. http://takemyfile.com/557409
31. http://takemyfile.com/557410
32. http://takemyfile.com/557411
33. http://takemyfile.com/557412
34. http://takemyfile.com/557413
35. http://takemyfile.com/557414
36. http://takemyfile.com/557415
37. http://takemyfile.com/557416
38. http://takemyfile.com/557417
39. http://takemyfile.com/557418
40. http://takemyfile.com/557419
══════════════════════════════════
Ifile
01. http://takemyfile.com/557631
02. http://takemyfile.com/557632
03. http://takemyfile.com/557633
04. http://takemyfile.com/557634
05. http://takemyfile.com/557635
06. http://takemyfile.com/557636
07. http://takemyfile.com/557637
08. http://takemyfile.com/557638
09. http://takemyfile.com/557639
10. http://takemyfile.com/557640
11. http://takemyfile.com/557641
12. http://takemyfile.com/557642
13. http://takemyfile.com/557643
14. http://takemyfile.com/557644
15. http://takemyfile.com/557645
16. http://takemyfile.com/557646
17. http://takemyfile.com/557647
18. http://takemyfile.com/557648
19. http://takemyfile.com/557649
20. http://takemyfile.com/557650
21. http://takemyfile.com/557651
22. http://takemyfile.com/557652
23. http://takemyfile.com/557653
24. http://takemyfile.com/557654
25. http://takemyfile.com/557655
26. http://takemyfile.com/557656
27. http://takemyfile.com/557657
28. http://takemyfile.com/557658
29. http://takemyfile.com/557659
30. http://takemyfile.com/557660
31. http://takemyfile.com/557661
32. http://takemyfile.com/557662
33. http://takemyfile.com/557663
34. http://takemyfile.com/557664
35. http://takemyfile.com/557665
36. http://takemyfile.com/557666
37. http://takemyfile.com/557667
38. http://takemyfile.com/557668
39. http://takemyfile.com/557669
40. http://takemyfile.com/557670
══════════════════════════════════
2Shared
01. http://takemyfile.com/557464
02. http://takemyfile.com/557465
03. http://takemyfile.com/557466
04. http://takemyfile.com/557467
05. http://takemyfile.com/557468
06. http://takemyfile.com/557469
07. http://takemyfile.com/557470
08. http://takemyfile.com/557471
09. http://takemyfile.com/557472
10. http://takemyfile.com/557473
11. http://takemyfile.com/557474
12. http://takemyfile.com/557475
13. http://takemyfile.com/557476
14. http://takemyfile.com/557477
15. http://takemyfile.com/557478
16. http://takemyfile.com/557479
17. http://takemyfile.com/557480
18. http://takemyfile.com/557481
19. http://takemyfile.com/557482
20. http://takemyfile.com/557483
21. http://takemyfile.com/557484
22. http://takemyfile.com/557485
23. http://takemyfile.com/557486
24. http://takemyfile.com/557487
25. http://takemyfile.com/557488
26. http://takemyfile.com/557489
27. http://takemyfile.com/557490
28. http://takemyfile.com/557491
29. http://takemyfile.com/557492
30. http://takemyfile.com/557493
31. http://takemyfile.com/557494
32. http://takemyfile.com/557495
33. http://takemyfile.com/557496
34. http://takemyfile.com/557497
35. http://takemyfile.com/557498
36. http://takemyfile.com/557499
37. http://takemyfile.com/557500
38. http://takemyfile.com/557501
39. http://takemyfile.com/557502
40. http://takemyfile.com/557503
══════════════════════════════════
FileFront
01. http://takemyfile.com/557590
02. http://takemyfile.com/557591
03. http://takemyfile.com/557592
04. http://takemyfile.com/557593
05. http://takemyfile.com/557594
06. http://takemyfile.com/557595
07. http://takemyfile.com/557596
08. http://takemyfile.com/557597
09. http://takemyfile.com/557598
10. http://takemyfile.com/557599
11. http://takemyfile.com/557600
12. http://takemyfile.com/557601
13. http://takemyfile.com/557602
14. http://takemyfile.com/557603
15. http://takemyfile.com/557604
16. http://takemyfile.com/557605
17. http://takemyfile.com/557606
18. http://takemyfile.com/557607
19. http://takemyfile.com/557608
20. http://takemyfile.com/557609
21. http://takemyfile.com/557610
22. http://takemyfile.com/557611
23. http://takemyfile.com/557612
24. http://takemyfile.com/557613
25. http://takemyfile.com/557614
26. http://takemyfile.com/557615
27. http://takemyfile.com/557616
28. http://takemyfile.com/557617
29. http://takemyfile.com/557618
30. http://takemyfile.com/557619
31. http://takemyfile.com/557620
32. http://takemyfile.com/557621
33. http://takemyfile.com/557622
34. http://takemyfile.com/557623
35. http://takemyfile.com/557624
36. http://takemyfile.com/557625
37. http://takemyfile.com/557626
38. http://takemyfile.com/557627
39. http://takemyfile.com/557628
40. http://takemyfile.com/557629
══════════════════════════════════
EgoShare
01. http://takemyfile.com/557548
02. http://takemyfile.com/557549
03. http://takemyfile.com/557550
04. http://takemyfile.com/557551
05. http://takemyfile.com/557552
06. http://takemyfile.com/557553
07. http://takemyfile.com/557554
08. http://takemyfile.com/557555
09. http://takemyfile.com/557556
10. http://takemyfile.com/557557
11. http://takemyfile.com/557558
12. http://takemyfile.com/557559
13. http://takemyfile.com/557560
14. http://takemyfile.com/557561
15. http://takemyfile.com/557562
16. http://takemyfile.com/557563
17. http://takemyfile.com/557564
18. http://takemyfile.com/557565
19. http://takemyfile.com/557566
20. http://takemyfile.com/557567
21. http://takemyfile.com/557568
22. http://takemyfile.com/557569
23. http://takemyfile.com/557570
24. http://takemyfile.com/557571
25. http://takemyfile.com/557572
26. http://takemyfile.com/557573
27. http://takemyfile.com/557574
28. http://takemyfile.com/557575
29. http://takemyfile.com/557576
30. http://takemyfile.com/557577
31. http://takemyfile.com/557578
32. http://takemyfile.com/557579
33. http://takemyfile.com/557580
34. http://takemyfile.com/557581
35. http://takemyfile.com/557582
36. http://takemyfile.com/557583
37. http://takemyfile.com/557584
38. http://takemyfile.com/557585
39. http://takemyfile.com/557586
40. http://takemyfile.com/557587
══════════════════════════════════
Badongo
01. http://takemyfile.com/557506
02. http://takemyfile.com/557507
03. http://takemyfile.com/557508
04. http://takemyfile.com/557509
05. http://takemyfile.com/557510
06. http://takemyfile.com/557511
07. http://takemyfile.com/557512
08. http://takemyfile.com/557513
09. http://takemyfile.com/557514
10. http://takemyfile.com/557515
11. http://takemyfile.com/557516
12. http://takemyfile.com/557517
13. http://takemyfile.com/557518
14. http://takemyfile.com/557519
15. http://takemyfile.com/557520
16. http://takemyfile.com/557521
17. http://takemyfile.com/557522
18. http://takemyfile.com/557523
19. http://takemyfile.com/557524
20. http://takemyfile.com/557525
21. http://takemyfile.com/557526
22. http://takemyfile.com/557527
23. http://takemyfile.com/557528
24. http://takemyfile.com/557529
25. http://takemyfile.com/557530
26. http://takemyfile.com/557531
27. http://takemyfile.com/557532
28. http://takemyfile.com/557533
29. http://takemyfile.com/557534
30. http://takemyfile.com/557535
31. http://takemyfile.com/557536
32. http://takemyfile.com/557537
33. http://takemyfile.com/557538
34. http://takemyfile.com/557539
35. http://takemyfile.com/557540
36. http://takemyfile.com/557541
37. http://takemyfile.com/557542
38. http://takemyfile.com/557543
39. http://takemyfile.com/557544
40 . http://takemyfile.com/557545

[line]-[/line] 

RpidShare
41. http://takemyfile.com/581962
42. http://takemyfile.com/581963
43. http://takemyfile.com/581964
44. http://takemyfile.com/581965
45. http://takemyfile.com/581966
46. http://takemyfile.com/581967
47. http://takemyfile.com/581968
48. http://takemyfile.com/581969
49. http://takemyfile.com/581970
50. http://takemyfile.com/581971
51. http://takemyfile.com/581972
52. http://takemyfile.com/581973
53. http://takemyfile.com/581974
54. http://takemyfile.com/581975
55. http://takemyfile.com/581976
56. http://takemyfile.com/581977
57. http://takemyfile.com/581978
58. http://takemyfile.com/581979
59. http://takemyfile.com/581980
60. http://takemyfile.com/581981
══════════════════════════════════
MegaUpload
41. http://takemyfile.com/582046
42. http://takemyfile.com/582047
43. http://takemyfile.com/582048
44. http://takemyfile.com/582049
45. http://takemyfile.com/582050
46. http://takemyfile.com/582051
47. http://takemyfile.com/582052
48. http://takemyfile.com/582053
49. http://takemyfile.com/582054
50. http://takemyfile.com/582055
51. http://takemyfile.com/582056
52. http://takemyfile.com/582057
53. http://takemyfile.com/582058
54. http://takemyfile.com/582059
55.http://takemyfile.com/582060
56. http://takemyfile.com/582061
57. http://takemyfile.com/582062
58. http://takemyfile.com/582063
59. http://takemyfile.com/582064
60. http://takemyfile.com/582065
══════════════════════════════════
SlingFile
41. http://takemyfile.com/582135
42. http://takemyfile.com/582136
43. http://takemyfile.com/582137
44. http://takemyfile.com/582138
45. http://takemyfile.com/582139
46. http://takemyfile.com/582140
47. http://takemyfile.com/582141
48. http://takemyfile.com/582142
49. http://takemyfile.com/582143
50. http://takemyfile.com/582144
51. http://takemyfile.com/582145
52. http://takemyfile.com/582146
53. http://takemyfile.com/582147
54. http://takemyfile.com/582148
55. http://takemyfile.com/582149
56. http://takemyfile.com/582150
57. http://takemyfile.com/582151
58. http://takemyfile.com/582152
59. http://takemyfile.com/582153
60. http://takemyfile.com/582154
══════════════════════════════════
HotFile
41. http://takemyfile.com/581982
42. http://takemyfile.com/581983
43. http://takemyfile.com/581984
44. http://takemyfile.com/581985
45. http://takemyfile.com/581986
46. http://takemyfile.com/581987
47. http://takemyfile.com/581988
48. http://takemyfile.com/581989
49. http://takemyfile.com/581990
50. http://takemyfile.com/581991
51. http://takemyfile.com/581992
52. http://takemyfile.com/581993
53. http://takemyfile.com/581994
54. http://takemyfile.com/581995
55. http://takemyfile.com/581996
56. http://takemyfile.com/581997
57. http://takemyfile.com/581998
58. http://takemyfile.com/581999
59. http://takemyfile.com/582000
60. http://takemyfile.com/582001
══════════════════════════════════
KewlShare
41. http://takemyfile.com/582002
42. http://takemyfile.com/582003
43. http://takemyfile.com/582004
44. http://takemyfile.com/582005
45. http://takemyfile.com/582006
46. http://takemyfile.com/582007
47. http://takemyfile.com/582008
48. http://takemyfile.com/582009
49. http://takemyfile.com/582010
50. http://takemyfile.com/582011
51. http://takemyfile.com/582012
52. http://takemyfile.com/582013
53. http://takemyfile.com/582014
54. http://takemyfile.com/582015
55. http://takemyfile.com/582016
56. http://takemyfile.com/582017
57. http://takemyfile.com/582018
58. http://takemyfile.com/582019
59. http://takemyfile.com/582020
60. http://takemyfile.com/582021
══════════════════════════════════
SendSpace
41. http://takemyfile.com/582022
42. http://takemyfile.com/582023
43. http://takemyfile.com/582024
44. http://takemyfile.com/582025
45. http://takemyfile.com/582026
46. http://takemyfile.com/582027
47. http://takemyfile.com/582028
48. http://takemyfile.com/582029
49. http://takemyfile.com/582010
50. http://takemyfile.com/582011
51. http://takemyfile.com/582012
52. http://takemyfile.com/582013
53. http://takemyfile.com/582014
54. http://takemyfile.com/582015
55. http://takemyfile.com/582016
56. http://takemyfile.com/582017
57. http://takemyfile.com/582018
58. http://takemyfile.com/582019
59. http://takemyfile.com/582020
60. http://takemyfile.com/582021
══════════════════════════════════
filefactory
41. http://takemyfile.com/582090
42. http://takemyfile.com/582091
43. http://takemyfile.com/582092
44. http://takemyfile.com/582093
45. http://takemyfile.com/582094
46. http://takemyfile.com/582095
47. http://takemyfile.com/582096
48. http://takemyfile.com/582097
49. http://takemyfile.com/582098
50. http://takemyfile.com/582099
51. http://takemyfile.com/582100
52. http://takemyfile.com/582101
53. http://takemyfile.com/582102
54. http://takemyfile.com/582103
55. http://takemyfile.com/582104
56. http://takemyfile.com/582105
57. http://takemyfile.com/582106
58. http://takemyfile.com/582107
59. http://takemyfile.com/582108
60. http://takemyfile.com/582109
══════════════════════════════════
FileFront
41. http://takemyfile.com/582112
42. http://takemyfile.com/582113
43. http://takemyfile.com/582114
44. http://takemyfile.com/582115
45. http://takemyfile.com/582116
46. http://takemyfile.com/582117
47. http://takemyfile.com/582118
48. http://takemyfile.com/582119
49. http://takemyfile.com/582120
50. http://takemyfile.com/582121
51. http://takemyfile.com/582122
52. http://takemyfile.com/582123
53. http://takemyfile.com/582124
54. http://takemyfile.com/582125
55. http://takemyfile.com/582126
56. http://takemyfile.com/582127
57. http://takemyfile.com/582128
58. http://takemyfile.com/582129
59. http://takemyfile.com/582130
60. http://takemyfile.com/582131
══════════════════════════════════
2shared
41. http://takemyfile.com/582158
42. http://takemyfile.com/582159
43. http://takemyfile.com/582160
44. http://takemyfile.com/582161
45. http://takemyfile.com/582162
46. http://takemyfile.com/582163
47. http://takemyfile.com/582164
48. http://takemyfile.com/582165
49. http://takemyfile.com/582166
50. http://takemyfile.com/582167
51. http://takemyfile.com/582168
52. http://takemyfile.com/582169
53. http://takemyfile.com/582170
54. http://takemyfile.com/582171
55. http://takemyfile.com/582172
56. http://takemyfile.com/582173
57. http://takemyfile.com/582174
58. http://takemyfile.com/582175
59. http://takemyfile.com/582176
60. http://takemyfile.com/582177
══════════════════════════════════
Badongo
41. http://takemyfile.com/582180
42. http://takemyfile.com/582181
43. http://takemyfile.com/582182
44. http://takemyfile.com/582183
45. http://takemyfile.com/582184
46. http://takemyfile.com/582185
47. http://takemyfile.com/582186
48. http://takemyfile.com/582187
49. http://takemyfile.com/582188
50. http://takemyfile.com/582189
51. http://takemyfile.com/582190
52. http://takemyfile.com/582191
53. http://takemyfile.com/582192
54. http://takemyfile.com/582193
55. http://takemyfile.com/582194
56. http://takemyfile.com/582195
67. http://takemyfile.com/582196
58. http://takemyfile.com/582197
59. http://takemyfile.com/582198
60. http://takemyfile.com/582199
__________________

----------

